# Ressourcenkonflikt



## Cecile Etter (28. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag allerseits!
gleich vorneweg:ich hab die Anweisungen in der Winhilfe durchgelesen.Und halb kapiert.Da steht auch,wer nix davon versteht(trifft auf mich zu)soll die Finger davon lassen   

Also:es scheint so zu sein,dass win allen neu zugefuegten Dingern die selbe IRQ zuweist,statt noch eine Freie.
Neben den Fehlermeldungen wird auch in Computerverwaltung-System-hardwareressourcen-R.konflikt ein Fehler vermerkt:die 4 Dinger die sich IRQ 11 teilen muessen sind da aufgefuehrt.
Ob die taeglichen Warnungen in den Systemereignisprotokollen was damit zutun haben ,hab ich nicht rausgekriegt:
''WinMgmt/Benutzer:nicht zutreffend/ereignisID46/WMI-ADAP konnte die Daten von PerfLib-Lokalisierungsunterschluessel ''007'' nicht abrufen.Fehlercode 0x2''

Wenn ich die Problemkinder einzeln anclicke wird ''kein Problem''vermeldet.
Wenn ich nun von Hand andere IRQ's zuteile,kann ich nicht sicher sein,dass mir win korrekt vermeldet,ob die ausgesuchte,vermeintlich freie IRQ wirklich frei und geeignet ist?
Es kann sein,dass sich Dinger problemlos eine IRQ teilen koennen.
Aber da mein PC sehr haeufig haengenbleibt und nicht mal mehr der taskmanager aufrufbar ist und ich ausserdem den PC fit machen moechte fuer den Anschluss an LAN,waere es besser Probleme zu loesen.
Wie die IRQ's ,an was verteilt sind und welche demnach frei sein muessten (?) hab ich einen screenshot angehaengt.
Ich hab Windows 2000prof und 
AMD Athlon XP1700+
mobo K7MM
Ich waere froh um zuverlaessigen Rat und Anweisung.Soll ich trotzdem alles so lassen,oder von Hand zuweisen.Im abgesicherten modus als Admin? Oder gehts eher um ein Grundproblem,dass win nicht automatisch richtig zuweist?
Freundliche Gruesse


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Diese Konfiguration sollte in der Regel kein Problem darstellen. Solange alles läuft und der Rechner nur ab und an abstürzt, würde ich das Problem woanders suchen.

Stürzt der Rechner unkontrolliert ab? Oder sind die Fehler Reproduzierbar?

Wenn der Rechner unkontrolliert abstürzt, ist es meistens Speicher oder Netzteil.


----------



## Cecile Etter (29. Juni 2005)

Danke.
Tia,also direkt reproduzierbar sind die Abstuerze nicht.Am haeufigsten passiert es,wenn ich im Internet bin und gleichzeitig noch was anderes offen ist.
Mit Speicher meinst Du die RAM? (Festplatte scheint,immer gut defragmentiert, ok)
Schon direkt nach dem Win Start verbleiben von meinem 256MB RAM gerade noch 74frei verfuegbar,manchmal noch weniger.In den Computerinfos sind nur 248MB angegeben.bei Autostart ist nur das noetigste,aber aktive tasks so an die 35.Aus der Liste werd ich allerdings nicht klug.Ob das Schuld ist,ob was davon geschlossen werden koennte,da muesst ich nen screenshot posten.Ich krieg bei aufwendigen Arbeiten Meldungen,dass der RAM nicht reicht,dann stuerzt er aber nicht ab,mir wird bloss die Arbeit weggeputzt.
Ist es moeglich,das der Riegel kaputte chips hat?Wie liesse sich das feststellen?
Netzteil ist relativ neu und ausreichend.300 bei so einem kleinen PCwicht.
PC health im BIOS vermeldet kein Problem mit hardware.
Die Temperaturen kann ich mit Speedfan staendig auf der Taskleiste sehen.die sind sehr gut.
Ich kann somit nur den Fehlermeldungen nachgehen:
1.Da ist die oben beschriebene taegliche Warnung
Was bedeutet denn die Fehlermeldung  0x2 ?
2.Die Internetverbindung kommt oft erst im 6.Anlauf zustande:
 'Benutzer oder Kennword sei falsch' 
3.Und eben der Ressourcenkonflikt
Wenn ich so oft den PC nicht mehr runterfahren kann und nur der Daumen hilft,tut das nat.der Festplatte usw.gar nicht gut.
Ich bin recht ratlos.
Gruss cecile


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

Das das Netzteil ausreichend ist, heißt nicht, das es ok ist. Da hilft nur: Anderes Netzteil ran und ausprobieren.

Deine Fehlermeldungen hören sich aber immer mehr nach einem Virus oder agressiver Spyware an. Das solltest du mal überprüfen.

Speicher: Am besten wäre es wenn du die tolle c't check CD hättest. Ansonsten ist glaube ich in SiSoft Sandra ein Speichertest Programm enthalten.


----------



## Cecile Etter (1. Juli 2005)

Uff..merci,
Die Testmethode 'einfach' mal andere hardware-netzteil probieren faellt flach;muss man schon ein PC-Laden sein    schon klar,wird nicht anders gehen.Der Verdacht,dass irgendwas mit dem Strom nicht stimmt,hab ich..nicht unbedingt wegen dem Netzteil .Dazu hab ich schon im Elektr.Forum einen Thread offen..
Nach testtools also werd ich suchen,ok.
Nach Malware aller Art mit verschiedenen scannern gesucht hab ich.Alles sauber.
Werds berichten,wenn ichs rausgefunden hab..Altersschwaeche triffts vermutlich..Schon uralt die Buexe.


----------



## the-preacher (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,
vermutlich treten die Abstürze auf, wenn Musik läuft und die Netzwerkkarte stärkeren Betrieb verzeichnet. Dann entstehen einfach zuviele Unterbrechungsanforderungen und das Bussystem gibt auf. Die Soundkarte sollte nach Möglichkeit auf den IRQ 5 umgestellt werden. Ebenfalls sollte im BIOS kontrolliert werden, ob das Plug and Play fähige Betreibssystem eingestellt ist. ansonsten kann man im BIOS bestimmte IRQ´s für spezielle Steckplätze vergeben. Dann muss die Soundkarte aber auch eine Karte sein und nicht onBoard. Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann würde ich das Busmastering der Netzwerkkarte deaktvieren, dann kann sie allerdings auch nicht mehr direkt in den RAM schreiben und der Prozessor wird stärker beansprucht.
Das Programm SandraLite wäre für den RAM-Test mit das Beste was es gibt!
Gruß TP


----------



## Cecile Etter (7. Juli 2005)

Danke  Tp,
irgendwo in dieser Richtung scheint mir auch...liegt die Loesung vermtl.
Soundkarte ist leider onboard.Aber die Etherlink PCI Karte hab ich in den selben slot gesteckt,von dem ich eine (analog 56K PCI )Modemkarte entfernt habe.Die hatte IRQ 10,der jetzt eigentlich frei sein muesste.Allerdings hatte ich die Abstuerze bisher ja mit dem modem drin und ohne Netzwerkkarte.Jetzt hab ich ein externes ISDN modem
Bist Du sicher,dass man die IRQ's im BIOS vergibt? Ich hab dort nichts entsprechendes gefunden.  
Gruss cecile


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2005)

Dieses IRQ-Sharing (soviele Dinge auf dem Gleichen IRQ) entsteht dadurch, daß
Du ACPI im BIOS an hast. Ausschalten heisst aber, Win2k/XP neu installieren.

Such mal in  nach "irq sharing windows", dann findest Du Infos dazu.
Muß aber nicht die Lösung sein 

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo chmee! junger Schwede
Wie mich Dein Erscheinen freut *g*.Das ist klar wie Klosbruehe.Und danke fuer das Suchwort.Ich plag mich mit dem Netzwerk rum,dem Fruehjahrsputz vorher...Jeder Frage einzeln nachgoogeln ist extrem muehsam.
Beste Gruesse
Cecile


----------



## the-preacher (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,
im BIOS kann man die Einstellungen unter "PNP/PCI Configuration" vornehmen. (Abweichungen aufgrund des BISO-Herstellers möglich) Der Wert "PNP OS Installed" sollte auf "ja" stehen, denn darf Windows IRQ Einstellungen vornehmen. Der zweite Punkt ist "Rescources Controlled By", mögliche Werte sind "Auto" und "Manual". Manual einstellen und dann sollte eine Liste erscheint wie: "IRQ assigned to" ; entweder "PCI/ISA PnP" oder "Legacy ISA", hier sollten alle Werte auf "PCI/ISA PnP" stehen, es sein denn, es sind noch ISA-Karten vorhanden. Da du aber Windows2000 benutzt dürfte das nicht der Fall sein. Wenn kein "Legacy ISA" mehr enthalten ist, dann kann "Resource Controlled By" auch wieder auf "Auto" umgestellt werden. Sollte das alles nicht helfen, würde ich die Chipset-Treiber erneut instalieren. (Bei VIA http://www.viaarena.com)
Viel Erfolg beim Testen


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2005)

@cecile: 
Die Freude ist auf meiner Seite, noch mehr wenns hilft 

Windows ausputzen und ACPi ausprobieren ist eine Sache; wenn Du dann im frisch installierten
Win2000 noch Probleme hast, wirst Du leider die Hardware checken müssen, Netzteil nicht
ausgeschlossen.  Teste Deinen Rechner mal mit Prime95, der setzt ihn unter Vollast.

mfg chmee


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank,tp und chmee,Eure Infos sind sehr wertvoll fuer mich.Jetzt brauch ich einige Zeit,alles durchzuprobieren.Mit jedem Schrittchen tun sich 10neue Probleme auf..stoehhhn!Das gehoert dann nicht mehr in diesen thread.
Win neu installieren heisst vorher sicherstellen,dass ich alle Treiber hab.Auf der Acorp-Seite hab ich keine gefungen die praezis passen fuer mein mobo
AMD Socket A/chipset VIA KT 133/southbridge VIA VT82C686/sensor VIA 686 A/B. Graka S3 pro savage und sound on board.
Weiss auch nicht sicher,welche der uebrigen Treiber 'von Haus aus' auf win 2000prof drauf sind.
Obs wohl moeglich ist,zur Sicherheit alleTreiber,die jetzt auf dem PC sind zu sichern?d.h.wie?In einenOrdner packen und auf  CD brennen oder auf das 2.Laufwerk verschieben? Die Treiber kann ich mir mit einem tool anzeigen lassen,aber wo stecken die..
geplagte Gruesse cecile


----------



## chmee (9. Juli 2005)

Schau mal bei viaarena vorbei, da dürftest Du die Via-Treiber, sowie die S3, Sound und Netzwerktreiber finden.
Schreib Dir einfach mal die genauen Bezeichnungen auf Papier auf, das sollte reichen, die richtigen Treiber zu finden.

mfg chmee

**Treiber sichern ist Blödsinn, ehrlich. Ist mühselig bis zum Anschlag und uU überträgst Du
alte Probleme.


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. Juli 2005)

Natuerlich hab ich schon vorher bei Viaarena geguckt und bin von da auf Acorp geschickt worden.Hab grade gelesen,dass Du auch mal ein KT 133 board hattest.Nun:Auf meinem 2.Laufwerk hab ich einen Ordner gefunden den ich glatt uebersehen hatte.Der Vorbesitzer oder PC Haendler hat da alle mobotreiber mit setups reingepackt,also BIOS-update,chipsetdriver,VGA,AGP und LAN..und zwar fuer 7KMM1v13.
Da gibt es auf der Acorpsite eine CPU-Kompatibilitaetsliste  und dort steht,bis zu welcher maximalen CPU Leistung das mobo funktioniert.(Sorry,ich versteh derart wenig davon,dass ich mich sicher falsch ausdruecke)
Also,ich hab einen Palamino und nicht das mobo das dort reingehoeren wuerde;das mobo,das ich habe unterstuetzt nur 100(od.max133FSB MHz)Bei meinem  sind aber 140 eingestellt.Das stimmt mit demSDR/3CL RAM ueberein,den ich jetzt drin habe,bei dem RAM,den ich neu hinzufuegen will,sollte FSB niedriger eingestellt sein..
Ich habe keine Ahnung,was es mit diesem FSB auf sich hat,aber es waere nicht erwaehnt,wenn es unwichtig waere.
Koennte es sein,dass die Abstuerze was damit zu tun haben?und alles besser zusammen geigen wuerde,wenn ich diesen FSB mind. auf 133MHz herunterschrauben wuerde?Kann man das..und wie/wo?
Dass dies dann bewirken wuerde,dass die jetzt recht schnelle Kiste etwas langsamer,dafuer sicherer wird?Ausserdem bin ich nicht sicher ,ob der Neue RAM 2CL oder 3CL hat.Kann man das auch wo einstellen..dass beide Riegel mit 3-3-3 laufen?
(die Uebrigen Tests kommen alle noch dran)
Die Treiber in meinem Ordner scheinen alle etwa vor einem Jahr runtergeladen und neuere gibts glaub ich nicht.Seltsamerweise entspricht aber nix auf der acorpseite genau denen,nur ungefaehr.
Die meinigen nun fuer den Notfall auf CD sichern mach ich auf jeden Fall..


----------



## the-preacher (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,
der FSB und die CL Werte hängen nicht so direkt zusammen. Der FrontSideBus (FSB) gibt an, wie schnell Dein Speicherarbeitet und wie schnell die Datenübertragung zwischen CPU und Speicher ist. Werte von 140 Mhz sollten bei verschiedenen Speicherriegeln nichtangewendet werden, erstrecht nicht bei unterschiedlichen CL Werten. Die CL Wrte geben an, wie die Speicher ihre Daten auffrischen und in welchem Intervall welche Tabellen erneuert werden. (ist alles nicht so wichtig) Den FSB kann man bei den meisten BIOS Versionen einstellen, das hängt natürlich vom BIOS-Hersteller ab. Meistens der Hauptpunkt Advanced und als Unterpunkt Chipset. Wenn Du dich nicht richtig mit den möglichen Einstellungen auskennst, dann sollte dort eigentlich alles auf Automatik stehen. Ein wenig langsamer dürfte das System schon werde, dafür meist auch viel stabiler. Die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede von 7Mhz dürfte aber nur ein Messgerät merken, kein Mensch kann diesen Vorteil wirklich bemerken. Wenn sämtliche Einstellungen im BIOS nicht mehr gut zusammenarbeiten, dann würde ich die Default-Einstellungen laden und den Rest neu konfigurieren.
Gruß TP


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Dein System ist übertaktet.
Abgesehen davon dass mir keine CPU bekannt ist die für 140Mhz FSB gedacht ist, gehört zum 1700+ ein FSB von 133Mhz.
Der 1700+ hat einen Multiplikator von 11.
Daraus ergibt sich:
11*133=1463
11*140=1540
1540-1463=77
Du hast durch dass übertakten also einen sagenhaften Leistungsgewinn von ganzen 77Mhz.
Ob dir diese 77Mhz die instabilität wert sind, musst Du selber wissen.... ich würde jedenfalls verzichten.

Im übrigen, ich habe 7 Geräte auf IRQ11 laufen (ohne Probleme).
2x USB Host
1x Netzwerkkarte
1x ISDN Karte
1x TV Karte
1x Soundkarte
1x Grafikkarte

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Cecile Etter (12. Juli 2005)

DANKE! 
tb und DrDau,Ihr helft mir da ganz prima,die Geschichte allmaehlich in den Griff zu kriegen und ne Menge dabei zu lernen(Allerdings bin ich schon 4Monate nicht mehr zum Arbeiten gekommen)
Natuerlich will ich ein stabiles System!
Da steht:corespeed 1470,1MHz/Multipler x10,5/FSB 140,0MHz/Bus speed 280,0MHz.
also durch das herabsetzen des Muliplikators wurde damit ja ueberhaup nichts gewonnen.
Auf Default heisst,so wie es der Hersteller urspruenglich eingestellt hat.Gute Idee,werd ich machen.
Beste Gruesse


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2005)

Dann stell mal dein Bios richtig ein, dort müsste stehen:

```
corespeed 1463,0MHz/Multipler x11,0/FSB 133,0MHz/Bus speed 266,0MHz
```
Eigentlich müsste dort 1467,0 stehen, aber rechnerisch sind es halt 1463,0.


----------



## Cecile Etter (23. Juli 2005)

stoehn..ich beiss mir immer noch die Zaehne aus an meiner Muehlkiste,allmaehlich schaem ich mich,dass hier so ein Riesenthread draus wird...
Also die RAM fresserei scheint geklaert:ich hab in 4Schichten alles Norten-Symantec-Zeugs deinstalliert.Es wirkte Wunder!
Mir ist aufgefallen dass bei den Abstuerzen wo ich noch den taskmanager aufrufen konnte die CPU-Kurve tief war,dann ploetzlich steil auf 100% stieg und das war dann eben der Absturz.Jetzt hab ich die Kurve eine Weile beobachtet,ohne etwas anzuruehren:etwa alle 1Minute schoss der CPU auf fast 100% und parallel dazu war die Linie beim Speicher irgendwie unterbrochen.Koennte das ein diagnostischer Hinweis sein?


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juli 2005)

Die Anzeige für den Speicherverbrauch schwankt ja auch, dass ist also normal.
Ganz sicher hängt dieses mit der CPU Auslastung zusammen, denn diese sagt ganz klar dass zu der Zeit irgendwas kurzfristig aktiv war. (ca. 11 Sekunden bis wieder der "Normalzustand" erreicht war)
Interessant währe ob zu der Zeit evtl. eine weitere Anwendung in der Prozessliste (der mittlere Register "Prozesse") aufgeführt wurde.
Wenn nicht, dann solltest Du beim nächsten mal in die Prozessliste wechseln und gucken welche Anwendung da grad eine hohe Auslastung hat, dass ist die 3. Spalte (CPU-Nutzung (%)).
Der Leerlaufprozess sollte i.d.R. ein hohen Wert haben, klingt verwirrend, aber dieser Prozess zeigt dir an wieviel % von der CPU nicht benutzt werden.
Alle anderen Prozesse zeigen dir an wieviel % der CPU grade gebraucht werden.

Zu Symantec sage ich jetzt nur dass lediglich der alte Norton Commander für DOS das einzige war was wirklich zu gebrauchen war.


----------



## Cecile Etter (25. Juli 2005)

allmaehlich frag ich mich,wieviel Verlass auf Diagnosetools ist...
wie auch immer:mein award Bios scheint eine extrem abgespeckte Version zu sein.mit dem c't bios tool bekam ich nur dies angezeigt:"award INT-13h" .kein manual gefunden,das passt.(auch das mobo ist nicht zu identifizieren,nur die chipsets..taiwannoname,wie es scheint.)Auch beim booten wird keine ID string angezeigt..da ein passendes update zu finden,falls ueberhaupt erhaeltlich...lieber doch nicht.
Es gibt im BIOS so gut  wie gar nichts zum selber einstellen ausser Dis-und Enabled..
Ich konnte nur den FSB zwischen 133-166 waehlen.
Nun zeigt mir das tool CPU Z1.20a dies an:
Aus meinem AMD Athlon XP(tm) 1700+wurde ploetzlich ein 1600+

clock speed 1396,4/multipler x10,5/ FSB 133.0MHz/Bus Speed 266/L2speed 1396,4MHz (full)

Beim RAM steht jetzt die Frequenz richtig bei 133 und CL 3
Beim booten hab ich aber beim Memotest gesehen,dass da fett CL 2 stand ?
Also den Multipler auf x11 stellen geht im BIOS nicht.
Ob dies am mobo an einem jumper gemacht werden muesste?
Insgesammt stimmt jetzt aber sicher alles viel besser.
Kann ich so lassen,oder? Und wenn ich jetzt den zusaetzliche RAM-Riegel zufuege,muss ich das nicht im BIOS abspeichern?
noch eine Frage:wenn ich beim booten die Pausetaste drueck,muesste ich sehen,ob der neue Riegel erkannt wurde unsd alles  ok ist.Mit welchen Tasten kann ich von da entweder das boooten abrechen/PC ausschalten und mit welcher den bootvorgang fortsetzen?
beste Gruesse!


----------



## Cecile Etter (26. Juli 2005)

Hilfe!hab den neuen RAM Riegel eingebaut und wird auch ueberall richtig angezeigt,aber jedesmal beim booten bleibt er beim memotest stehen:"CMOS checksum error-Defaults loaded"
wenn ich dann F1 drueck,bootet er und alles scheint normal,bloss beim naechsten boot das selbe.
Mit dem CPUz tool seh ich,dass sich2 Dinge veraendert haben:bei mainboard-AGP-Data Transfer steht jetzt 4x(vorher 2x)
und Bank Interleave Rate auch 4x
Im BIOS steht bei Bank Interleave aber "Disabled."
Muss ich das auf:enabled stellen?
Ich hab schon gegoogelt und was gefunden ueber checksum,aber steig total nicht durch..und was ich machen muss steht dort auch nicht.Ich meine,es haengt ja eindeutig mit dem neuzugefuegten RAM zusammen,da ist es eher unwahrscheinlich,dass gerade jetzt die Battery am Ende ist.Und auf Default sind die Einstellungen glaub ich eh alle
Sorry,ich weiss,dass das schon lange nicht mehr zu diesem Titel passt..es ist die letzte Frage...diese CPU-Spitzen und die Abstuerze sind seit der Deinstallation von Symantec bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgetreten.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2005)

Also erstmal zur CPU, es gibt nur wenige AMD's wo der Multiplikator frei wählbar ist.
Ein AMD mit 140Mhz FSB gibt es definitiv nicht, deine CPU wird also tatsächlich nur ein 1600+ sein.

Zu deinem Board, schraube den PC mal auf und guck ob da der Hersteller, Modell und möglichst auch eine Revisions Nr. steht.
Neuer RAM braucht nicht im Bios gespeichert werden.
Dass mit CMOS Checksum bedeutet dass er beim Speichercheck ein Fehler festgestellt hat.
Evtl. könnte das auch mit der CL zusammenhängen.
Geh mal ins BIOS und da irgendwo auf "Load default BIOS Settings" oder so ähnlich.
Zum speichern müsstest Du normal F10 drücken und mit Z bestätigen, das Z währe auf einer englischen Tastatur das Y, da das BIOS aber kein deutschen Treiber hat musst Du dir also eine englische Tastatur denken.

"Bank interlave" dürfte was mit der Speicherbank zu tun haben, aber was ich mir unter "durchschiessen" vorstellen soll, weiss ich auch nicht.

Prinzipiell ist es nicht unmöglich dass die Batterie grade jetzt den Geist aufgibt, aber dass müsste schon ein gaaaanz dummer Zufall sein.

Dein Posting passt schon hier hin, schliesslich ist es dein eigenes Thema, es ist das richtige Forum und die Probleme beziehen sich ja alle auf dein Board.
Also wozu ein neues Thema aufmachen und dort evtl. nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen?!


----------



## Cecile Etter (27. Juli 2005)

Der Kerl bootet! Welch Erleichterung!
Also mit fail-save default ging es.
Alles durchgechecktk
Alles neu installieren werd ich jetzt vorerst nicht,aber wenn es doch wieder Probleme geben sollte fuehl ich mich jetzt besser geruestet.
5Monate elendigliches googeln hat mich das gekostet!
Wer dazu noch was wissen moechte,poste ich es gerne.
Das mobo ist tatsaechlich ein ACORP 7KMM1 Rev,1.0 und das BIOS Phoenix(award) 6.00PG.Das runtergeladene manual passte nicht.
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen,die mir dabei so nachsichtig geholfen haben.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2005)

Bist Du dir sicher dass es ein Kerl ist.... bei den Zicken?!  

Neu installieren brauchst Du auch nicht, es hat sich ja nichts an der Hardware geändert.
Zum Board solltest Du mal hier gucken, da gibt es auch ein Bios Update für CPU's bis 2100+.
*Achtung:* Das Sprachpaket (Chinesisch/Taiwan) was der IE installieren will, kannst Du abbrechen, die Seite funktioniert auch so.


----------



## Cecile Etter (25. Februar 2006)

Sorry,dass ich diesen alten ,riesenlangen Thread nochmal hervorhol,obwohl jetzt der Titel nicht mehr stimmt.Ich dachte,dass hier schon alles durchprobierte steht,was werweissen erspart.Hoffe es wird trotzdem zur Kenntnis genommen.
Mittlerweile ist das Problem ganz eng eingekreist:
Ich hatte den Neuen Ramriegel wieder entfernt und eine andere Batterie eingesetzt und danach lief alles Bestens- bis jetzt.
Und auf einmal wieder dieses "checksumerror".und die Zeit 1999 Jetzt hab ich aber festgestellt,dass dies nur bei den bei uns taeglich mehrmals vorkommenden Stromausfaellen der Fall ist.Ohne vorherigen Stromausfall bootet er normal und zwar auch mit beiden RAM-Riegeln.
Eine neue Motherboard Stuetz-Batterie liess ich extra testen,ob sie auch wirklich voll ist und der richtige Typ.
Hilft nichts.
Es ist also eindeutig so,dass das mobo von der Stuetzbatterie keinen Strom kriegt.Die Batteriehalterung scheint nicht defekt zu sein.Zwar wackelt die Batterie leicht,hat aber eindeutig Kontakt.Die Batteriehalterung ist fest mit dem mobo verschweisst und wenn defekt,dann irgendwie "tiefer" drin.
Es irritiert mich,dass es eine Zeitlang funktionierte und nun wieder nicht mehr.
Weiss wer,was davon zu halten ist?
Wenn ich deswegen ein neues mobo braeuchte waer das schon gaga,lohnt sich nicht..aber den ganzen PC entsorgen deswegen taete erst recht weh.

Ob es auf Dauer gut geht ,regelmaessig mit F1 im default zu booten ?

Ohne Stromunterbrueche traete das Problem ja nur auf,wenn man den PC zum aufmachen vom Kabel nimmt.Der UPS hilft da leider nicht viel und ein Generator anschaffen deswegen waer hirnrissig.
Ich weiss nicht wie das mobo auf der Unterseite aussieht,ob da Draehtchen verlaufen,die evt. unterbrochen sind(bevor ich das mobo ausbau bloss um nachzugucken)
stoehnende Gruesse *g*
cecile


----------



## McVader83 (26. Februar 2006)

Öhm... Hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob evtl. der Jumper zum BIOS resetten falsch gesetzt ist?


----------



## Cecile Etter (26. Februar 2006)

Hi Mc Vader 83  
Oi,etzt versteh ich aber bloss noch chinesisch.Ich hatte sicher nichts angeruehrt und das Problem trat erneut auf nach laengerem Stromausfall und Batteriewechsel.
Nachtrag:
Ich hab noch eine Aufzaehlung gefunden,was alles falsch sein koennte:

1.Batterie = ist ueberprueft,ok

2.Jumper = ueberprueft,ok

3.falscher Kontakt an der Unterseite = nicht ueberprueft weil da muesste ich das mobo und damit fast ALLES ausbauen und dann ist nicht mal sicher,ob es da klemmt und einfach so loeten kann man wohl auch nicht..dann doch lieber mit F1 booten :-()

4.falscher Kontakt an der slot = damit ist wohl das Batteriegehaeuse gemeint.wie man das pruefen kann,wenn von Auge alles ok ausschaut?

5.falsche Bruecke zwischen 2 Bausteinen = was ist damit gemeint? 
Da kaemen nur die beiden RAM-Riegel in Frage..irgend ein Stecker der wackelig waer,hab ich nicht gefunden,es sitzt alles gut fest.

6.statische Aufladung = ja,das koennte sein,bloss wie stell ich das fest,respt. wie entlaedt man sie ?

mfg cecile


----------

